# Pictures Before/Right after Zeke's Back Surgery



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

If anyone would like to see his pictures before and right after his surgery.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3664421083929.2152972.1076795962&type=1&l=a466ee936d


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

poor beautiful guy how's he doing today?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Poor guy! Hoping he makes a speedy and pain free recovery.
What was the surgery for?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

His incision looks good... hoping he continues to recover without incident . Give him a kiss from all his friends here.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

He had surgery for a disk compression


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Zeke is very handsome and looks fantastic at 13. Hope he continues to heal and feel better


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh man! Sending well wishes from me and my pack to Zeke!

Looks like his family is rallying around him though, speedy recovery!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yikes. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well its been a while Zeke is still with us, for a while we didn't think he would make it, but he did. He has some feeling in his back legs but can't walk and I've come to accept that he won't. We're just making him comfy. He has a cart he walks with a few times a week.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Been a while since I've been on just to let you all know Zeke is doing good he enjoys his cart and just had his 14th Birthay Nov 23. We rescued a kitty and added her to our family. He just loves her and she loves him she lays with him and plays with him all the time. Here are some pictures of them. They are too cute together. She really keeps him going. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4415651304215.2169497.1076795962&type=3&l=9c4fe46ed3


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

awwww that's sweet! They really seem to get along great.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing better and found a good friend to boot


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad Zeke is still hanging in there and loves his new buddy! I'll bet that kitty keeps him active , glad to hear he's doing ok with his cart to!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm curious why Zeke isn't walking after his surgery? What state are you in?


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Update of Our Zeke.....He's given us the look that everyone talks about. This is the hardest thing we've ever had to do but as responsible pet owners we know its time to let him go to heaven. I've had to up his pain meds. He no longer looks happy. Up until this week he was fine with not being able to walk he enjoyed his cart. But now he can't even do that. So I'm going to call our vet in the morning and sometime with week when I can get a day off from work we are taking him we'll stay with him until the end and have him cremated so we can have him with us always. He has been one of the greatest joys of our life. Such and smart playfull and loyal boy. 
Even at our worst time when my husband was being flown and rused to the hospital he waited outside at his side until the chopper took off and then wouldn't eat or drink until he came home we had to have him stay at the vets until we got back from the hospital with IV fluids to keep him going. When my husband came home he was so happy to see him he stayed right by his side during recovery at home. Thats just one of the many great memories we'll have of him. Anyway thanks for all the support on here. 
I will be back after we add a new member to our family but no one could ever replace our Zeke.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, Angela.

I know how much you love him and how much you wanted to give him as long a life with you as possible. Just know that you're doing the right thing. Strength to you.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Had tears in my eyes reading the post, my thoughts are with you and your family <3 he is a lucky boy to have such an amazing family.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry to read about Zeke. I was hoping for a miracle for him


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys I know you were all there with us and all the tips and support I got on here, on how to handle and take care of a disabled dog. I learned a lot the last year. 
Zeke came into our home witha piece of pizza (he was scared of people until we gave him a piece of pizza then he was our best friend) and he'll go to heaven with a piece. We'll stop by the pizza place on the way to the vet and bring him by the river one last time. I better stop now. The tears are just flowing again, I don't want Zeke to sence anything is wrong we are going to keep our sprits up and try not to break down infront of him. With Gods help we can do this. I'll post and let you all know when he's gone to heaven to run free with all the other animals.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:teary: I'm so sorry, IMHO you're going thru the most difficult time possible when living with a much loved pet. A friend of mine always said that when you put your beloved dog down, you're taking his pain and making it your own.

Thinking of you and Zeke, you're both in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry about Zeke but so glad for the good long life you have had together.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

RIP Zeke we will forever love and miss you! You have been through sooo much with us through our best and worst of times you were alway there. Run free Zeke! 
He went very peacefully with us right there with him until the end


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's so sad. I've very sorry for you.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww man I just cried reading about the pizza. Hang in there and rest in peace Zeke.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey everyone its been almost 2 months since Zeke's been gone we miss him everyday. We do have a new addition to the family his name is Jake he's a 10 week old German Shepherd. I forgot how much energy these little guys have, Zeke spend the last year of his life laying down and sleeping mostly. He's bring us my joy into our lives, though we will forever have Zeke in our hearts. Here of some pictures of him. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4990247668765.1073741825.1076795962&type=3&l=e73508ba33


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: On Jake. Glad you could get another GSD. I am sure Zeke is watching over you and your new puppy. .......He is Handsome by the way!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a CUTIE! My first german shepherd when I moved away from home was a Jake He was the best

May this Jake bring you many years of joy, nothing like a puppy to help heal a heart..


----------

